# Croatian OPEN 2011



## Enter (Sep 16, 2011)

WCA registration

Date	Nov 19-20, 2011
City Zagreb, Croatia
Venu City Centar One
The competition will be held in Zagreb and awesome two days 
For Q: and A just post in the thread! My Croatian is good so I will be the English-Croatian translator hehe 
For all the Slovenians and Austrian cubers make shore to exchange € to Croatian Kune in Slovenia or Austria because it is cheaper than in Croatia. Some shops and stores in Zagreb do take euro and exchange to kune but it is not exact! 
I look forward to see you all there Especially Croatians and Hungarians, Austrians some Dutch Ron  and Italian cubers! o and Slovenian team :confused:
PS make shore to register!
And a big thanks to Igor for making it all possible and Micky for the competition starting list! 
And Ron for professional delegating!


----------



## ToNy241192 (Sep 16, 2011)

c'mon people let's make this one epic event!


----------



## slocuber (Sep 16, 2011)

This is going to be a great comp. So many fast people  Can't wait.


----------



## Air84 (Sep 16, 2011)

See ya!


----------



## CRO (Sep 18, 2011)

It'll be a big competition


----------



## Enter (Sep 19, 2011)

Great guys can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 20, 2011)

Any results?! :confused:


----------

